# Humpday Hottie's First Trip!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

We organized a last minute fishing trip to gather "booty" for fish tacos to be served at my wedding in a few days. The weather was the most ideal that you could ask for this time of year. The water was smooth like glass and the beer was cold! Oh yeah, the company was great too except for the sleeping deckhand that we picked up at the park. We should have used him for bait. Back to fishing... while other, more experienced anglers, felt that the biting was a bit slow, I was super stoked...A few AJ's, snappers, and a tile fish!! I'm definitely hooked for sure now. Fish in cooler, fresh ceviche, and sore arms equal successful trip. Big thanks to Jimmy Jam, Stephanie, Adam, and the stowaway! !!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

It all sounds good, but......where are the pics?? We like pics & stats!! Welcome to the forum also. 

Thanks for the pics!! Great report...we like it.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Great job, HH! Welcome to the forum. Keep the posts coming. O*D*W


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you sure that's a tile ? Never caught one that looks like that


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats on the trip and the wedding!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the post and pic's. You were in good company for a first trip offshore.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great pics and report! 

Dsaito, that appears to be a Blackline or Anchor Tilefish. Doesn't appear to have enough gold on the face to be a Goldface Tilefish, not to be confused with a Great Northern Tilefish, which we call "Golden" Tiles.

Had to figure it out so I dug some digging. Blackline Tilefish, _Caulolatilus cyanops_


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

What a show, that lady can fish, Congrats all around!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get out and fall in love...wedding might be off now! hahaha congrats on both!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

It was a pleasure to have you along with us on such a beautiful day Kyra.

Hope we can get you back out there once the weather warms and bite heats up a bit.

Congratualtions finding the right guy, he's a lucky fella for sure!

Jimmy


----------

